# Forum > MMO > ArcheAge > ArcheAge Bots and Programs > [Hack] Sunken treasure chests mod

## youngmanx

I have mod which works with 2.5, if anybody is up to get it feel free to message me - i want 5 euro for it. If i get few ppl up to get this mod i will start selling it. i think pay by paypal will be best option.
Mod works like previous one - shows big chests at sea, delete water etc, its simply to get chests with it, usually u can see ~10 chests in one moment cause now there is a lot of them at sea

----------


## Ploxasarus

Yeah, and alot of people have it cause they still come to get it off me or to get Derp.

Don't be a leech, it doesn't get you anywhere.

----------

